# ten bikes of christmas



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 16, 2019)

post up one bike every night for ten day,s until christmas day   ten bikes of christmas a lalalala to all a good bike ride  let,s see your,s


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 16, 2019)

1948 Monark Super Deluxe. It’s my favorite rider


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 17, 2019)

37 CWC


----------



## higgens (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 17, 2019)

I would have had heart failure as a kid if Santa left a super nice bike for me![emoji38]
Serious question is how many CABE people actually got an expensive bike for Christmas?
I had a friend (rip) that Christmas 1949 got a Schwinn black phantom. His parents didn't make that much $, so that would be like spending $1K-$2K on a kid today?
My friend showed me that bike in the 90s. He kept it inside...it was in beautiful condition. I offered to buy it...he didn't want to sell. He passed away (first his wife, then he passed about a year later), he failed paying taxes last few years and lost everything.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 17, 2019)

How about a little snow for Christmas?
Hammerhead


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 17, 2019)

The nicest guy I know is on my Whizzer Sportsman.  This is Joe Carola, maker of Whizzer parts


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 17, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> post up one bike every night for ten day,s until christmas day   ten bikes of christmas a lalalala to all a good bike ride  let,s see your,s
> View attachment 1111419
> 
> View attachment 1111416
> ...





Great Idea!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 17, 2019)

Christmas bikes are a great Idea.  My first bike was a tricycle and my brother got one from Santa also.  The rear defector was broken because it was second hand from the neighbor girls.  We were told that the reflector broke when Santa brought it down the chimney.  We looked in the fireplace for broken glass and of course none was there.  We found out the truth years later.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2019)

night two how are you mr. magoo 10 bike,s of christmas


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2019)

let,s see those christmas bikes HO ho HO ho HO ho


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2019)

This kid must have been real good in 1923.... :0:0:0


----------



## blincoe (Dec 17, 2019)

1948 whizzer


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2019)

blincoe said:


> 1948 whizzer
> 
> View attachment 1111777



killer very nice.... let,s see what today brings


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 18, 2019)

Dad (rip) worked at Sears. Before Christmas in the 50s he and Mom would hand my brother and me that huge Sears catalog, saying "pick out what you want from Santa...as long as it's less than $25!"


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 18, 2019)

Christmas colors at least.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## 1817cent (Dec 18, 2019)

Here's mine.


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 18, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 18, 2019)

Santa came early to my house this year and all i got is lemons


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2019)

Well one of my newest bikes (almost 40 yrs tho), A Christmas rider, 80 special order lime Cruiser with a red Spitfire guard.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 18, 2019)

Here’s one I’m going to miss


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2019)

1817cent said:


> Here's mine.View attachment 1111972



your killing me i love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that bike


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2019)

Six inches of fresh snow here. Looking like it will be a White Christmas.
Hammerhead
_


_


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2019)

night three what do i see an original western flyer super for me..... let,s see yours


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 19, 2019)

Pre War. Manton & Smith


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## higgens (Dec 19, 2019)

This one has some Christmas cheer


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2019)

A gift to him self ...:0


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Maskadeo (Dec 19, 2019)

It’s not easy being green...








The epic battle of the abominable Snowman, the Sock Monkey and Helen the cat


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 19, 2019)

Santa just came again today with a purple grape with a rear drum brake

I must have been good this year cause he brought me a lemon 4 days ago 

Merry Christmas from Chicago everyone 

Junkman


----------



## O.B.G. (Dec 19, 2019)

In memory of the “Brothers”


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 19, 2019)

night four brings a blue schwinn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## higgens (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 20, 2019)

35 Vim /Colson


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2019)

1940 -1 Original


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 22, 2019)

HO HO HO HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS  let,s see those bike,s


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 22, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 1113271



That looks great!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS let,s see those bike,s



Merry Christmas!
1941 Cadet; I sold awhile back.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## tech549 (Dec 23, 2019)

merry christmas


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 23, 2019)

This may be cheating a bit, but since we are now so close to Christmas... pic's of the Skid Kings VBC riding in the annual Santa parade Tacoma Wa. December 8th 2019. Think there were 45 riders.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 23, 2019)

Mercury Time


----------



## Beads (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Barto (Dec 23, 2019)

Cool thread, pulled this out of my attic just for this shot
Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Sc62 (Dec 23, 2019)

1947 luxury liner 
Super excited to gift this tomorrow!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## dogdart (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## tech549 (Dec 24, 2019)

merry Christmas


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2019)

‘‘Twas the night before Christmas.”


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 24, 2019)

1893 St. Nicholas


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## higgens (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2019)

Bonus bike for Christmas Eve.
I got this from @DonChristie 1934 Greyhound
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Dec 24, 2019)

Schwinn from Santa, t-shirt from Aunt Laurie


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 24, 2019)

1895 sterling racer


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 24, 2019)

Super rare 1937 glydacycle


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 25, 2019)

_


_


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary, Tall frame by Westfield





Enjoying the Ride, with countless others, laughing all the way....
Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way;
Oh, what fun it is to ride, a two-wheel bike all day-'A!
Merry Christmas! Light For All


----------



## G. Wilson (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas from Northern Idaho!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 25, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, from Southern California.


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 25, 2019)

It's Christmas morning 1 9 3 6  again........ A child's future cycling adventures  begins..... here!


----------



## tryder (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## TRM (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!






Thank you to all of the Cabers who support my little contribution to the hobby! Looking forward to a fantastic new year! -Jim


----------



## higgens (Dec 25, 2019)

It’s Christmas morning


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas Cabers


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas from upstate New York.  TOC Vim, Buffalo, NY


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ballooney (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas from the home shop


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 25, 2019)

1940 schwinn...project...This one is for the service men. If it wasn’t for them we wouldn’t have freedom to read this...this bike served at puget sound naval yard during the ww2  for the men and women who were repairing the ghost ships of Pearl Harbor... amazing...


----------



## Allpro2slow (Dec 25, 2019)

My new Worksman I got a couple days ago, all decked out for Christmas.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 25, 2019)

1941 Columbia at the Christmas tree stand .


----------

